
Comprehensive Economic and Trade Agreement (CETA) EU-Canada Treaty [pdf] - based2
http://trade.ec.europa.eu/doclib/docs/2014/september/tradoc_152806.pdf
======
based2
[http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/in-
focus/ceta/](http://ec.europa.eu/trade/policy/in-focus/ceta/)

